# Melodic phrasing lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New lesson - Melodic Phrasing.
In this lesson, you will learn a sweet melodic guitar solo. You will gain insight into how I structure a solo, and I explain all the fundamental concepts used.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

This has gotta be one of my favourite solos you've posted Robert.


----------

